# Buying a new board



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

WM has Custom for 215 now...


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Noobi question: What is WM?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

whiskeymilitia.com

and sac is steepandcheap.com


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

so WM is just another Backcounrty/Tramdock/Dogfunk/Steepandcheap/whiskymilitia website.....

Jezzz, they are a monster.

Can I reserve SB for our little store?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

havent really answered my post :\
any1?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

razad7 said:


> havent really answered my post :\
> any1?


OK take your pick:
08 Men's Snowboards on Sale from Capita, Forum, Rome Snowboards

The boards with the fastest bases (sintered) in your price range are:
CAPITA Indoor Survival Snowboard
FORUM Destroyer Snowboard
ROME Agent Snowboard
and my personal favorite. 
ROME Anthem Snowboard I've sold a used Anthem on e-bay for $200 after a couple of seasons, so to buy a new one now for $300 is awesome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

the CAPITA Indoor Survival Snowboard is sick and so is the graphix.


----------

